# It's been two years to the day that the covid lockdowns and restrictions were implemented. What have you learned?



## chic (Mar 23, 2022)

I've learned there is a lot of unfairness in the world, that people I thought I knew, I did not know at all. I've seen a very dark side to half the population. I've learned to be myself no matter what and hold to my convictions even if it's unpopular. I've learned unity is better than division and no one will make me hate another human being especially not over their personal medical choices. I've learned people don't value children as much as they should. I've learned this must NEVER happen again.


----------



## spectratg (Mar 23, 2022)

Unfortunately, it will probably happen again.  First of all, we are dealing with Mother Nature and the human species seems to think that we have control over the planet and our environment.  We do not.  The more that we damage the planet and force our way into every nook and cranny, the more microbes are going to fight back.  Secondly, most people think that it is largely over with, so the more careless we are becoming and the more funding is being reduced.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 23, 2022)

Opinions, nothing more.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 23, 2022)

As a Canadian observing the folks next door, I learned that a large number of Americans are blissfully ignorant about basic science, and how infections are spread in the population. I also learned that many of your political leaders are woefully ignorant about listening to the medical professionals who ARE educated about such things. JimB.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 23, 2022)

Observing Americans, I've learned that people are easily manipulated to a close-minded, entrenched position and have an aversion to researching beyond whatever news outlets they deem reliable ...no matter which of the two news flavors they prefer.   Intellectually laziness and 'othering' tribalism  will kill the US as we know it in the end, not a biological pandemic.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 23, 2022)

I had actually already learned it, but it was reinforced to me that things, especially if they were good things, were never going to go back to the way they were


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2022)

I've learned that the executive branch of our government should maintain a supporting role in a public health emergency and let the public health experts do their jobs. 

Also, we should have one public voice that we look to for guidance in an emergency.  

I believe we did the best that could be expected with the information and tools we had available at the time.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2022)

I've learned that there are a lot of people who think their "rights" are more important than the "common good".


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't ever let the Government do it to us again!  The damaged caused was much more deadly than the disease itself...

I fear, the Government is setting up to do it again, going into November...Lord help us!


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

I have learned how vulnerable we all are.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2022)

It has been a shock to me to learn how stupid some people are. Maybe not a kind way of putting it, but it's the truth.


----------



## Jace (Mar 23, 2022)

Time marches on!


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 23, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Don't ever let the Government do it to us again!  The damaged caused was much more deadly than the disease itself...
> 
> I fear, the Government is setting up to do it again, going into November...Lord help us!


So you think that 777,000 Americans who died are somehow to be ignored ? Do you think "The Government " killed them ? JimB.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 23, 2022)

> It's been two years to the day that the covid lockdowns and restrictions were implemented. What have you learned?



I've learned that there a lot of citizens that know *nothing* of working together for the common good,  and are not the least  concerned about their fellow humans.  People whining about wearing protective gear(masks) and insisting that their "rights" are being violated is just the epitome of selfish entitlement.


----------



## Remy (Mar 23, 2022)

I've learned I'll probably never take this bleeping mask off when out and about and shopping. At least not for a number of years.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 23, 2022)

I've learned that too many people have made decisions based on feelings, politics, etc and not hard science.  I realize the science can be hard to follow, but if you can't or don't want to best to just admit that and not try to convince others of your point of view.

I've learned that too many people, on both sides, have taken hardened positions and are unwilling to consider new information or other points of view.  A related thing is I have observed too many people are not good at dealing with uncertainty and changing paradigms as more information becomes available.

I've learned that our government has done a poor job of providing leadership and solid useful information.  The one good thing the government did was provide support for incredibly rapid development of vaccines, but then it did a poor job of rolling them out...


----------



## Uptosnuff (Mar 23, 2022)

I have learned that a lot of people are incapable of critical thinking.  I have learned how people are brainwashed.  I have learned that the "media" in the U.S. are just propaganda outlets.  

I have learned that Jesus was absolutely right when he compared himself to a shepherd.  People are sheep and they want to be led.  Woe betide anyone that offers a differing opinion than that of the common herd. They will be label-slapped and name called by the party.  I have learned how a faction of the government can politicize a pandemic for their own uses.  A lot of sad things.


----------



## SeniorBen (Mar 23, 2022)

I've learned that that some people live in an alternate reality — one in which legitimate science is ridiculed and crazy conspiracy theories embraced.


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I've learned that that some people live in an alternate reality — one in which legitimate science is ridiculed and crazy conspiracy theories embraced.


I've learned the crazy conspiracy theorists were right all along as more truths about the past two years unfold daily.


----------



## Victor (Mar 24, 2022)

Never ever take anything for granted, at all.
The power of pure uncontrolled fear that drives the masses, greater than reasoning or statistics.
The widespread disdain and mistrust of scientists and television and other media. (Not me.)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2022)

Skip. Answered in the wrong thread.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2022)

Uptosnuff said:


> I have learned that a lot of people are incapable of critical thinking.  I have learned how people are brainwashed.  I have learned that the "media" in the U.S. are just propaganda outlets.
> 
> I have learned that Jesus was absolutely right when he compared himself to a shepherd.  People are sheep and they want to be led.  Woe betide anyone that offers a differing opinion than that of the common herd. They will be label-slapped and name called by the party.  I have learned how a faction of the government can politicize a pandemic for their own uses.  A lot of sad things.


I absolutely agree, Uptpstuff.  Jesus was right; people want to be led. And for some people, the more ignorant and bombastic the leader, the more eager they are to follow him, and to laugh at the millions of people who have died of a horrendous disease. 

A lot of sad things, indeed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2022)

Sunny said:


> It has been a shock to me to learn how stupid some people are. Maybe not a kind way of putting it, but it's the truth.


...and selfish.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've learned that there a lot of citizens that know *nothing* of working together for the common good,  and are not the least  concerned about their fellow humans.  People whining about wearing protective gear(masks) and insisting that their "rights" are being violated is just the epitome of selfish entitlement.


Well said, and sadly, very true.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 24, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> So you think that 777,000 Americans who died are somehow to be ignored ? Do you think "The Government " killed them ? JimB.


As Canadian, I understand how you would not have a more informed perspective.  You Government owns all of your news sources, therefore, you only know what they want you to know.  Many who died that first year were already terminal.  Some were diagnosed with Covid prior to dying, other died and then were tested and found to have Covid.  They all were reported as dying from Covid, and the hospital got its money from our Government for a Covid death.  This continued in mass, as people with diseases like cancer, MS, COPD, etc. contacted Covid many of them died and the hospitals collected their funding.  Many of these folks were terminal...

Historically, flu viruses kill people that are elderly and/or compromised. Those numbers just in America have exceeded 100,000 or more, and their was no government incentive on reporting these deaths.

I could go on with more facts, but if you really are curious, like many Americans, do your own research....I do not trust the numbers, especially when the reporting points were incentized to report COVID deaths...

Some more relevant facts....https://health.wusf.usf.edu/health-...ed-lockdowns-did-little-to-limit-covid-deaths


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

Sunny said:


> It has been a shock to me to learn how stupid some people are. Maybe not a kind way of putting it, but it's the truth.


Yes, not only stupid, but easily programmed.


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> So you think that 777,000 Americans who died are somehow to be ignored ? Do you think "The Government " killed them ? JimB.


^^^ I've learned that some people will believe any number that's thrown at them.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> ^^^ I've learned that some people will believe any number that's thrown at them.


Yep, like sheep over a cliff!  Lord help us...


----------



## Nathan (Mar 24, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Many who died that first year were already terminal.  Some were diagnosed with Covid prior to dying, other died and then were tested and found to have Covid.  They all were reported as dying from Covid, and the hospital got its money from our Government for a Covid death.  This continued in mass, as people with diseases like cancer, MS, COPD, etc. contacted Covid many of them died and the hospitals collected their funding.  Many of these folks were terminal...
> Historically, flu viruses kill people that are elderly and/or compromised. Those numbers just in America have exceeded 100,000 or more, and their was no government incentive on reporting these deaths.
> I could go on with more facts, but if you really are curious, like many Americans, do your own research....I do not trust the numbers, especially when the reporting points were incentized to report COVID deaths...
> Some more relevant facts....https://health.wusf.usf.edu/health-...ed-lockdowns-did-little-to-limit-covid-deaths


Yea, we've all heard these supposed "facts" from the usual slanted media.   Some people aren't able to distinguish the difference between "fact" and "opinion".    Here's some definitions:

```
fact
noun: fact; plural noun: facts
 a thing that is known or proved to be true.
```
Versus

```
o·pin·ion
/əˈpinyən/

noun: opinion; plural noun: opinions

a view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.
```


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Don't ever let the Government do it to us again!  The damaged caused was much more deadly than the disease itself...
> 
> I fear, the Government is setting up to do it again, going into November...Lord help us!


The Government is going to do what to us again, Timewise?  The Government created the virus?  I really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2022)

Remy said:


> I've learned I'll probably never take this bleeping mask off when out and about and shopping. At least not for a number of years.


Remy, I don't know where you live, but we do not have to wear masks any more, in stores, restaurants, and lots of other public places. Some theatres still require them, and medical facilities, but there it certainly makes sense.

But I'd like to make another point.  Considering what's going on in the world now, with all those brave, determined people in Ukraine fighting with every breath they have to get rid of the Russians who are trying to conquer them and deliberately bombing residential neighborhoods, trying to get out of that country, often with infants in their arms, no food, no medications, and not a whole lot of help...

and seeing those heartbreaking pictures of starving babies in Afghanistan and probably lots of other places....

Somehow, your whining about having to occasionally wear a paper mask when you go shopping doesn't exactly elicit any heartbroken sympathy for you. Just turn on the news, and try to look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Remy (Mar 24, 2022)

OK @Sunny First I wasn't whining. Perhaps you'd like to wear a mandatory N95 mask for 8-16 hours required at work. It's not fun but I do it as it's required and helps keep me safe. I'm grateful to be an essential worker though my job is really starting to kill me.

Second, you have no idea who you are talking to. My mentally ill mother was a 1/2 Jewish survivor of Nazi Germany who also "survived" (actually she survived nothing) the bombings of Dresden. (If not familiar with this bombing, please do a YouTube search. I have) She was never in a camp. I endured her rages as a child as she screamed at me her trauma. Yes, she had severe trauma but IMO she lost her trauma card when she abused her children. BTW my bio-dad was also a prisoner of war of the Japanese. I wasn't sure if I remembered that right, so I did a google search of his name. I was born with a rather unusual last name which was changed to my enabler stepfather's name when I was 7. He has turned up on every POW site for that era I looked at with one of the longest incarcerations one site stated. My brother, 11 years older, told me once "they were a volatile pairing" Ya think!

My mother's behavior went off the rails when she married my enabler stepfather. She would have never got by with her behavior with my biodad. But I think she tested my stepfather, he took all her abuse and within probably 6 months, she was a raging maniac. I was 7. No problem. I could handle it. Right?

My mother could be a good mother, but her rages were insane. And as an undiagnosed borderline personality disorder (don't anyone say I can't diagnose that woman, I was intimately familiar with her behavior) all her rages were forgotten and never happened once over. This appears to be a trait of this disorder. What a brain. While I remember. Also, a therapist told me my mother was likely a borderline.

And yes, I get mad. My mother had two husbands. One who got her to the U.S.. One who took all her abuse, had a good job and she lived a comfortable retirement. Not lavish at all but money was OK. I'm nearing retirement. Alone, never married, tell myself I'm a POS every day, rewired brain from the abuse and I worry a lot.

I wear a mask because I have to. If I get sick who will take care of me. No one. My stepfather was 7 years younger than my mother. He took care of her to almost 90 and took all her abuse, including physical to the end. She was in good health until her last year and was only in a nursing home the last 3 weeks where she died.

So I will wear this mask because I have to. I'm the only one I got. If I die, my cats will be put to sleep. No one can take care of me while many here had the privilege of not being raised with abuse and were able to marry and have family. My mother isolated me terribly as a child and I now realize how diabolical that was. And it's another borderline trait. So I'm alone and I realize I will have to wear this mask to stay as safe as I can. It's not a whine, it's a reality. So your post can bleep off.

So you want to talk about war. I had the affects of war raged at me from the age of 7. I knew the horrors of humanity at much too young an age. I remember how my mother flipped out when the Gulf War started. I can only imagine her now.


----------



## David777 (Mar 24, 2022)

I've learned much from the get go, because I could always go to online technical sources of information intended for an audience of  medical and virologist professionals. Additionally have broadly studied science all my adult life esp life sciences. So am saying when policies began, I was not listening to TV and media broadcasts about what to do but rather what made technical sense.  Since there was a mask shortage, I made for all my relatives rather bulky glue gun wire frame masks with hepa rated air filtretes material I amazon ordered before such materials became expensive for wide open Internet craft face mask industry. At web communities before masks were mandatory, I was suggesting how to be safe at supermarkets.  As the shutdows began my 2020 ski season was in high gear, my life 2 gud, and a big cold powder storm was dropping southeastward from the Gulf of Alaska.  Then for the months of county lockdown, got outdoors locally a lot. 

Also explained our government county pandemic policy legalese text carafully analyzing line by line to numbers on NextDoor who were about to cause a riot thinking anyone outdoors unmasked on our creekside paved trail paths was a threat.  Actually those moving about exercising outdoors have never needed to wear a mask, were always an exception.  And that includes walking urban sidewalks, walking one's dogs, baby strollers, running, jogging, bicycling.  And then publicly was critical of the dumbed down "almost everyone is a Homer Simpson" their target audience.  Like if it is a breezy day and I'm talking to someone I'm looking at 2 feet away and the breeze is perpendicular across our sides, then common human sense says the 6 foot minimum distance laws have an exception, whether or not the actual policy states whatever.  Likewise someone zipping by on a bike or jogging by same simple common sense situation. 

Became talented at moving about outdoors in public while keeping at a distance from others.  Many in residential areas adopted walk down streets, just to avoid closely passing others.  What kind things to toss in my vehicle if on the road during a pandemic.  Wise ways to store food stuffs at home like rice, wheat, salt, and sugar etc.

More importantly have thought through what I might need to do if a more serious virus appears this next decade.  Something I suspect logically could come to pass given CRISPR gene splicing technology so some wisdom keeping aware of how to leave Dodge before any shootout.  There are some political and philosophical entities on this planet that would benefit immensely if 90% of other humans died off in a pandemic in a way that did not physically destroy infrastructure.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 24, 2022)

Sunny said:


> The Government is going to do what to us again, Timewise?  The Government created the virus?  I really don't know what you're talking about.


There's no accounting for what the misinformed choose to believe.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Yea, we've all heard these supposed "facts" from the usual slanted media.   Some people aren't able to distinguish the difference between "fact" and "opinion".    Here's some definitions:
> 
> ```
> fact
> ...


Nathan, your ability to find definitions on the internet is intact!  Good for you!  Why don't you actually do some real research, and you may be shocked!  Being a Californian, you drink a lot of 'cool aid'! So I understand your information gap!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 25, 2022)

Sunny said:


> The Government is going to do what to us again, Timewise?  The Government created the virus?  I really don't know what you're talking about.


Make people like you think the Covid new strain, is so dangerous we all need to crawl back under our beds and hide...its all about power!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Make people like you think the Covid new strain, is so dangerous we all need to crawl back under our beds and hide...its all about power!


Make "people like me" think the new strain is (blah blah blah)?  Holy Toledo, your overactive imagination is running amok, Timewise.  When did I ever say, or even imply anything like that?  I wasn't even talking about the virus. I merely asked you what you think the Government is doing to us again. You said the big bad Government had done it again. Done what again?

I know nothing about the new strain. I haven't seen anything about it in the news, except maybe one brief mention that there is a new strain. So what? All diseases keep evolving all the time.  I go wherever I want. rarely wear a mask any more (only when required to), and just try to use common sense in general.  I am fully vaccinated, received the booster, and will get as many more boosters as are required to keep me healthy. And where did that "crawling under our beds" come from?

Good grief, are you always this hysterical? Is your input about medical treatment of a disease, or about politics?  I think I know the answer.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 25, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Make "people like me" think the new strain is (blah blah blah)?  Holy Toledo, your overactive imagination is running amok, Timewise.  When did I ever say, or even imply anything like that?  I wasn't even talking about the virus. I merely asked you what you think the Government is doing to us again. You sounded like you were saying that the big bad Government had created the virus, and I asked you what you meant.
> 
> I know nothing about the new strain. I haven't seen anything about it in the news, except maybe one brief mention that there is a new strain. So what? All diseases keep evolving all the time.  I go wherever I want. rarely wear a mask any more (only when required to), and just try to use common sense in general.  I am fully vaccinated, received the booster, and will get as many more boosters as are reqired to keep me healthy. And where did that "crawling under our beds" come from?
> 
> Good grief, are you always this hysterical? Is your input about medical treatment of a disease, or about politics?  I think I know the answer.


Sunshine....as you say "blah blah blah" back at you!  Have a bright sunny day!


----------



## win231 (Mar 25, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Remy, I don't know where you live, but we do not have to wear masks any more, in stores, restaurants, and lots of other public places. Some theatres still require them, and medical facilities, but there it certainly makes sense.
> 
> But I'd like to make another point.  Considering what's going on in the world now, with all those brave, determined people in Ukraine fighting with every breath they have to get rid of the Russians who are trying to conquer them and deliberately bombing residential neighborhoods, trying to get out of that country, often with infants in their arms, no food, no medications, and not a whole lot of help...
> 
> ...





Timewise 60+ said:


> Make people like you think the Covid new strain, is so dangerous we all need to crawl back under our beds and hide...its all about power!


And the next miracle vaccine.


----------



## funsearcher! (Mar 25, 2022)

That I am a social person/that isolation is depressing


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2022)

funsearcher! said:


> That I am a social person/that isolation is depressing


Yes, it is. It's unnatural.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2022)

Remy, I'm sorry your family suffered the ravages of the Holocaust (and yes, I've heard of it), and your mother's mental illness. It is always sad when a child lives through tragic times, in tragic surroundings. Which is basically the point I was making. The unthinkable tragedy the Ukranian people are living through will stay with them as long as they live, that is, the ones who do manage to survive.  Their tragedy is a real tragedy. Your wearing a mask is not a tragedy, it's a nuisance. And for the record, yes, I do have an N95 mask, and several other varieties, and I don't like them either but wear them when necessary. In fact, I don't know a single person who does like wearing a mask.

But your post was whining (yes, that's the word for it) about wearing a "bleeping mask" forever when out and about and shopping.  We will obviously not be wearing those masks forever; viruses come and go, and they disappear, or change into something else, or (if most of the population is vaccinated), they become harmless.  And probably some other nuisance will come along for you to carry on about.

The Holocaust you are bringing up happened about 80 years ago. But there is another Holocaust, led by another insane dictator, going on right now. IMO, that is what should be getting our attention, not wearing masks. Most of those people in Ukraine would gladly put on a mask if they could change places with us.


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Make people like you think the Covid new strain, is so dangerous we all need to crawl back under our beds and hide...its all about power!





Nathan said:


> There's no accounting for what the misinformed choose to believe.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 25, 2022)

chic said:


> joke sf con.jpg



Suggesting that the conspiracy theorist / media whores are any different is laughable, they are in the same game aimed at capturing the attention of those who are comfy with spoon fed rhetoric.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 25, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Nathan, your ability to find definitions on the internet is intact!  Good for you!  Why don't you actually do some real research, and you may be shocked!  Being a Californian, you drink a lot of 'cool aid'! So I understand your information gap!


@Timewise 60+, HaHa, I recognize your type, self entitled, overblown ego, likes to hurl insults to pump up the fragile ego.  The most laughable trait you exhibit is the thought that you _magically_ are smarter and better informed than those who don't share your opinion, which is why you try to shove you cockeyed beliefs down everyone's thought.   From Missouri eh?  Enjoy that koolaid!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> @Timewise 60+, HaHa, I recognize your type, self entitled, overblown ego, likes to hurl insults to pump up the fragile ego.  The most laughable trait you exhibit is the thought that you _magically_ are smarter and better informed than those who don't share your opinion, which is why you try to shove you cockeyed beliefs down everyone's thought.   From Missouri eh?  Enjoy that koolaid!


Hey Nate....name calling and no logical response is typical for you!   In case you missed it, CNN is not a place to get your information from...


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 25, 2022)

*I have learned that people see conspiracies everywhere, and see everything they do not agree with as a personal affront.  Also, that even though it has been two years..this too shall pass. *


----------



## Nathan (Mar 25, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Hey Nate....name calling and no logical response is typical for you!   In case you missed it, CNN is not a place to get your information from...


You should carefully re-read your own words @Timewise 60+ ,as they actually apply to you.   You make assumptions about me, but you don't  possess the capacity to do that accurately.  You seemed to like the definitions I posted earlier, here's one that describes you:
Troll:

```
troll2
/trōl/

    1.
    a person who makes a deliberately offensive or provocative online post.
        a deliberately offensive or provocative online post.

verb

    1.
    make a deliberately offensive or provocative online post with the aim of upsetting someone or eliciting an angry response from them.
```


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> You should carefully re-read your own words @Timewise 60+ ,as they actually apply to you.   You make assumptions about me, but you don't  possess the capacity to do that accurately.  You seemed to like the definitions I posted earlier, here's one that describes you:
> Troll:
> 
> ```
> ...


Nathan...you are repeating yourself again...."Bla, Bla, Bla"!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 25, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Sunshine....as you say "blah blah blah" back at you!  Have a bright sunny day!





Timewise 60+ said:


> "Bla, Bla, Bla"!


Lol, I'm repeating MY self?  That's OK, it's the most intelligent thing you've said ever!  
Have a great day!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2022)

Now, Nathan, let's be kind. He may have a very limited vocabulary.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 25, 2022)

I have learned how fast your freedom can be taken away from you by those in  power.  I have learned that those in power really don't know how to handle a pandemic.  It's put the mask on; put the masks off  and what sort of mask should we be wearing.  Wear this one or that one.  First 1 mask is good; then 2 layers is better, then a 3rd layer is still better.  Then all the propaganda how "wonderful" it is to work at home.  Of course, sucides, drinking, family abuse and drug use went up. Living a lonely forced existance caused all sorts of mental problems.   Get a needle and you'll be protected.  No, you need a 2nd needle to really protect you.  No, now you need a 3rd, booster shot to really protect you.  When does it stop?

I spent over an  hour in a big grocery store today.  I would say that 90% of the shoppers there had masks on.  I did not.  I liked the fact that my glasses did not steam up and I could see the new, high prices that some people are complaining about.  Guess I'm gonna die soon.  However, keep watching my posts.  If I don't post anything for a week, then sure as there is a Santa Claus, I'm a goner!  Then everyone will say, "See, he should have kept that mask on!  Serves him right!"


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, not only stupid, but easily programmed.


I was really surprised to see some very well schooled people completely falling for all the programming.


----------



## win231 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakeland living said:


> I was really surprised to see some very well schooled people completely falling for all the programming.


Also rather amusing how they get so angry at those who don't fall for it.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 25, 2022)

Ahhh, how nice to see the old Covid threads back so we can all argue and insult each other. 

What I learned is that the US had the highest death rate from Covid out of all the wealthy countries.  Coincidentally, we also have the highest obesity rate.  Not saying that is the only cause of death.  There are pre-existing conditions as well.  Whatever, it is shameful.

And politics, rather than science, also played such a big role in our decisions as to whether to get vaccinated and/or wear a mask.  

Don't bother to respond.  I've already heard it all.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2022/02/01/science/covid-deaths-united-states.html


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakeland living said:


> I was really surprised to see some very well schooled people completely falling for all the programming.


You mean like Fox News?


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 25, 2022)

Remy said:


> OK @Sunny First I wasn't whining. Perhaps you'd like to wear a mandatory N95 mask for 8-16 hours required at work. It's not fun but I do it as it's required and helps keep me safe. I'm grateful to be an essential worker though my job is really starting to kill me.
> 
> Second, you have no idea who you are talking to. My mentally ill mother was a 1/2 Jewish survivor of Nazi Germany who also "survived" (actually she survived nothing) the bombings of Dresden. (If not familiar with this bombing, please do a YouTube search. I have) She was never in a camp. I endured her rages as a child as she screamed at me her trauma. Yes, she had severe trauma but IMO she lost her trauma card when she abused her children. BTW my bio-dad was also a prisoner of war of the Japanese. I wasn't sure if I remembered that right, so I did a google search of his name. I was born with a rather unusual last name which was changed to my enabler stepfather's name when I was 7. He has turned up on every POW site for that era I looked at with one of the longest incarcerations one site stated. My brother, 11 years older, told me once "they were a volatile pairing" Ya think!
> 
> ...


@Remy it sounds like you really need to share your story in a separate thread that doesn't involve Covid or mask-wearing.  You have an interesting and tragic story to tell and we are all here to support you.


----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakeland living said:


> I was really surprised to see some very well schooled people completely falling for all the programming.


I've been surprised by that too but there has been so much censorship over this issue, I guess I understand it a bit more. What has alarmed me is intelligent people being okay with the changing of definitions of words in the dictionary to suit the narrative and this doesn't strike them as potentially dangerous. In a social democracy freedom of speech is a right. Take that away and we're just slaves. Without information from everywhere so we can research and compare and decide, we make ourselves willfully ignorant. Ultimately this doesn't help anyone.


----------

